# FFC and Protech



## cutnchukcanuk (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey, how is it goin? I have been considering a snow pusher for my case 1840. Protech comes up as the favorite usually. Being a small machine I'm thinking of a 6' but would like an 8'. I have also heard that FFC is well respected. I was surprised to see that FFC is 200 lbs heavier for an 8' (1005lbs. vs. 800lb.), and the pull back is another 277lbs. That is a 1300lb unit. On a single speed machine is that weight a bonus (inertia) or a detriment to a machine with a 1500lb "rating". I should mention that I am hoping to find one used to save some money and the 6 footers are hard to find! I appreciated the help!


Edit: If the 1005lbs. listed on the FFC website includes the pull back, they don't say so!


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

All things considered you might want to look into a local fabricator to make you up one. I don't think putting a 1300 lb box on a 1500 lb rated machine is a good idea....you have to consider pushing resistance thru the snow and also the requirement to lift the unit all the time....in short, how heavy will it be full of wet snow when you decide you want to stack a little??

I don't have a pusher, but even a std bucket gets awful heavy with a full load of wet snow.


I think I would be staying around the 800lb range if I were in your shoes--- maybe a 7 footer made a t a local fabricator is the way to go??


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I had a 1500 rated gehl that ran an 8 foot protech with no problems.
Just dont stop!

you will be fine.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

PROTECH!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats all you need to know. I have two 8' skidsteers and a 12' backhoe. You just can't beat the durability of a protech. AS salopez said. Once you start your push, just don't stop. Or you won't get going again. I think a 8' will be fine.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

As a Pro-Tech distributor, I recommend it. I dont know a whole lot about the FFC other than I have seen it once. Looks like a pretty descent unit but I have never heard any feedback. Obviously, the weight problem will be an issue at one point or another. Dont forget that one problem leads to another. Hate to see you overwork your skid steer and have problems with it because you were overworking your pusher.

FYI, here are Pro-Techs recommendations:

6' pusher - 36-46hp skid steer
8' pusher - 46-70hp skid steer
10' pusher - 70-80hp skid steer
12' pusher - 85+ hp skid steer

Good luck.


----------



## cutnchukcanuk (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys! It is easier to go to your pocket when you have some knowledge to go with it. Whoever said ignorance is bliss never bought a piece of equipment:salute:


----------



## cutnchukcanuk (Jun 25, 2007)

That is not a bad idea either Kramer. For me the shippin cost are a good percentage of the cost. Still hoping to find a deal on protech. I wish I was 5% as industrious as my grandfather was. Those guys built everything themselves. I always enjoyed the old ice freighting stories, using td6 to td9 dozers to pull freight trailers across Lake Winnipeg (big lake) in northern manitoba and ontario to northen communities cut off in the summer. Retrieving them went they went to the bottom of the lake. Those guys were the real ice road truckers! Crazy Icelanders!!!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

There is a preseason deal offered by protech. I don't remember when it ends. But its 25% off the in season price.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

usually july 31st i think.


----------



## cutnchukcanuk (Jun 25, 2007)

I will see if I can find a dealer state side that isn't too far. shipping out of NY will cost me 950 us. ouch!


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

April 1st was the cutoff for preseason orders. I am a distributor for Pro-Tech. Find the closest distributor and see what they have in stock and/or on order.


----------



## cutnchukcanuk (Jun 25, 2007)

Kevin, I emailed Protech and asked them for the dealer closest to me, They replied that they may have a distributor starting up in the next few months in Minneapolis, but offered nothing else. Any suggestions? Is there a Private Message option on this site that I have missed?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey If money is tight and you want a protech but think the 8' will be to heavy get a compact model. I purched two 10' models they weigh 600 pounds and are very strong! We put one on a JD310 E 4x4 backhoe and has held up just fine. Paid $1300 for the standard one that chains on and paid $1600 for one with the quick attach. They make them in every size up to a 10'.


----------



## cutnchukcanuk (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Mike, I have heard enough from the guys here and lawnsite that it is going to be an 8'. How have you liked yours? Do you find they clean up well and long as the snow hasn't been compacted. I am going for a set of wolf paw snow tires if I can't find a cheaper route. Without traction it won't matter what I use. I have some concern I am going to get all suited up and the phone won't ring. The chance all us new guys have to take I guess. I have more plans than monet right now.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

The pushers clean up great but they just dont cut through tha hard pack. We have a few fixed blade snow plow blades that we use to peel it with but hardly use them and normaly we just use one machine with a bucket and the other with the pusher to clean up. 80% of the time the pushers stay on. My friend has a 1840 and I built a blade for him it is a old meyer 9' with huge removable side plates so its a pusher that angles. He likes it and can do some good pushing with it on bald tires!!!!!!!! Concrete guys and their bald tires!!!!!!!!


----------

